

The Secret Life of Robots - petewarden
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/the-secret-life-of-robots.php

======
cryptorchidism
Unfortunately the "compressiontest" folder mentioned in the article has been
taken down. Does anyone have any insight into its contents?

 _Edit:_ nevermind, answered my own question:
<http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/022125.html>

